# Pattern



## lowcast (1. Nov 2009)

Hi,

wie lauter das Pattern für den folgenden Fall:
Folgender String soll dursucht werden: "2432 [TAB] [TAB] 234 [TAB] 21:42 [TAB] 22 [TAB]"

Ich möchte hier die Muster rausholen, nachdem ein Tab folgt und dieses Muster kein Doppelpunkt enthält(also 234 und 22).

Wie sieht das Pattern dazu aus?


```
Pattern p = Pattern.compile(???)
```


----------



## musiKk (1. Nov 2009)

Gesetzt den Fall, dass der String auch mit einem Tab aufhört, könnte folgendes Pattern gehn: [c](?<=\t)\t*([^:]+?)\t[/c]. Es produziert zumindest bei Deinem Beispiel das geforderte Ergebnis, aber ob es für alle möglichen Eingaben taugt, weiß ich natürlich nicht.


----------



## lowcast (3. Nov 2009)

hi,

was heisst "(?<=\t)" ?


----------



## musiKk (3. Nov 2009)

Pattern (Java Platform SE 6)
Nach Erklärungen müsstest du mal googlen, das ist mir jetzt zu kompliziert. Ich merke aber, dass ich die wohl eh falsch angewendet habe. War also wahrscheinlich reiner Zufall, dass der Ausdruck funktioniert hat.


----------

